# My first smoke.... a 10 lbs brisket.



## 22gunslinger (Nov 9, 2014)

Hey All, this Tuesday I am doing my first smoke. a 10 lbs beef brisket. I have family coming over so it should be pretty awesome, I hope. 

So here is my plan, any advice would be greatly appreciated. 

#1. Make a basic rub. 

1/3 Cup Brown Sugar
1/3 Cup Kosher Salt
1/3 Cup Paprika 
1/3 Cup Chili Powder 
1/3 Cup Black Pepper 
#2. Brisket Prep (Monday around 0600)

Rinse Brisket, trim fat cap to 1/4 inch, score the fat cap and apply the rub, lots a rub, I want a good crust.
Wrap in plastic wrap and refrigerate. 
#3. Into the Smoker! (Tuesday around 0100 hours)

Pull out brisket, unwrap and let it sit for about 40 minutes. 
Prep my MES 30 smoker. 240 degrees with Mesquite chips / pellets (if I can find a Amazen Pellet Smoker by then, if not, its going to be a long night).
Dinner is at 7, Brisket in the smoker by 0200, assuming a 15 hour smoke, out by 1700. Then in the cooler all wrapped up.
#4. Probe the Meat! (around 0700 hours - 5 hours into the smoke)

When I wake up, check on Brisket, and insert prob thermometer. 
#5. It's done when it's done. 

Hopefully it's done before 1900 hours. But if it is done before dinner time, pull it out, double wrap in foil and toss it in the cooler, all wrapped up and ready to go. 
Anyway, that's my plan, there are many like it, but this one is mine. :)

Any thoughts? 

Thanks!

Cliff


----------



## 22gunslinger (Nov 9, 2014)

image.jpg



__ 22gunslinger
__ Nov 9, 2014






Rub ready to go. Changed up the recipie a little though. 

1 c brown sugar. 
2/3 c Chili Powder
2/3 c Kosher Salt 
2/3 c Paprika 
2/3 c Pepper


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 9, 2014)

Gunslinger , that's a gutsy bit of doing there, IMHO , I would have started with a cheap meat and not take the chance of 'Jading' yourself when  it comes out not being to your liking.

However, as you said , you have the Brisket so... we'll be watching . Everything looks OK , so gather a lot of 'Patience' , and don't let the 'stall' make you do anything drastic like up the temp.

Any problems and we'll be 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






right here. Well some of us , maybe . I hope. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun and . . .


----------



## 22gunslinger (Nov 9, 2014)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Gunslinger , that's a gutsy bit of doing there, IMHO , I would have started with a cheap meat and not take the chance of 'Jading' yourself when  it comes out not being to your liking.
> 
> However, as you said , you have the Brisket so... we'll be watching . Everything looks OK , so gather a lot of 'Patience' , and don't let the 'stall' make you do anything drastic like up the temp.
> 
> ...


Yea, I have been researching this for a couple of weeks now so I am quite confident that I can pull this off. I will post regular updates though. That way the experienced smokers on here will be able to guide me if they see something amiss. 

Oh, good news too... I was able to pick up a AMNPS today and some Bourbon pellets. 

Nom Nom Nom.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 10, 2014)

Still waiting on Q-view


----------



## 22gunslinger (Nov 10, 2014)

In the package.













image.jpg



__ 22gunslinger
__ Nov 10, 2014






Pre trim. 













image.jpg



__ 22gunslinger
__ Nov 10, 2014


















image.jpg



__ 22gunslinger
__ Nov 10, 2014






Wife took a pick of me trimming. 













image.jpg



__ 22gunslinger
__ Nov 10, 2014






#













image.jpg



__ 22gunslinger
__ Nov 10, 2014






Mmm.... Mustard... 













image.jpg



__ 22gunslinger
__ Nov 10, 2014






Rubbing my meat... ;-)













image.jpg



__ 22gunslinger
__ Nov 10, 2014






Wrapped up... 













image.jpg



__ 22gunslinger
__ Nov 10, 2014






Time to chill... 













image.jpg



__ 22gunslinger
__ Nov 10, 2014






Now tonight I will prep my smoker and put the brisket in around 0200 hours.


----------



## smokering90 (Nov 10, 2014)

Following


----------



## smokeymoake (Nov 10, 2014)

Pulled up a chair


----------



## concordeer (Nov 10, 2014)

Looks good so far. Just remember that the stall can seem to take forever. The temp may rise consistantly and flatline for a few hours and then shoot right up to 200 or 205. (I always cook brisket to 205, which is about the temp the tooth pick will slide right in.) Be sure to keep any finished juice to dip the slices in. That stuff is packed with flavor.


----------



## 22gunslinger (Nov 10, 2014)

So I've read a lot that the MES runs hot. By almost 20 degrees. I should be concerned about this right?

Mine even comes with a probe thermometer. Should I not trust that either?


----------



## concordeer (Nov 10, 2014)

You can always boil test the prob to gauge how accurate it is. Personally, I wouldn't worry much. I'd rather be 20 degrees warmer rather than cooler. Although, some of the veterans on here may disagree.


----------



## 22gunslinger (Nov 11, 2014)

Alright people. It's 0100 hours pacific time and I'm up! The brisket is out the fridge and resting on the counter. My smoker is set and my AMNPS is lit and preparing to smoke. 













image.jpg



__ 22gunslinger
__ Nov 11, 2014


















image.jpg



__ 22gunslinger
__ Nov 11, 2014


















image.jpg



__ 22gunslinger
__ Nov 11, 2014


















image.jpg



__ 22gunslinger
__ Nov 11, 2014






Alright. It's in the smoker and going. I'll update when I wake up in the morning. Good night!


----------



## 22gunslinger (Nov 11, 2014)

Good morning! 0600 here on the west coast and I woke up to a couple of concerns. 

First, after testing I notice that my MES was running 10-20 degrees hot, so I set my temp to 230 hoping I'd get something closer to 240. When I checked it after waking up I noticed holding steady at 230, so I increased it to 240. 

Second, and much more concerning, my AMNPS apprard to have gone out at some point. Not sure why, but it did. I now have chips in it and it's smoking nicely. 

I checked the temp. 168 after 4 hours. 













image.jpg



__ 22gunslinger
__ Nov 11, 2014


----------



## smokering90 (Nov 11, 2014)

Lookin good


----------



## worktogthr (Nov 11, 2014)

Looking great!  Brave man to do brisket on your first smoke!  I still can't get it right.  I'll be watching this one for sure!


----------



## smokeymoake (Nov 11, 2014)

Getting there. Looking good. Don't fear the Brisket.


----------



## bruno994 (Nov 11, 2014)

Looks great so far.  Once she reaches 200 IT, just start checking for tenderness with a toothpick (round is preferred) then every 3 to 4 degrees of IT after that.  Once the pick slides in with little to no resistance, she's done.  The rest of your plan sounds right on the money, wrap and rest, then enjoy.  

Solid mix on the rub and good call with the additional brown sugar, with the amounts of chili and paprika in there, you might very well need the added sweet.  My standard Texas style rub is the following:

5 parts kosher salt

5 parts brown sugar

4 parts black pepper

2 parts garlic powder

2 parts onion powder

1 part cumin

1 part cayenne

1 part chili powder

1 part paprika

It seems complex, but it's really not, pretty much a solid, Texas style rub, but for even more simplicity, just go half black pepper, half kosher salt...which is basically the base for my rub, with some highlights provided by the other spices.  

Keep us updated!


----------



## mike w (Nov 11, 2014)

Looks good, looking forward to the money shot!


----------



## 22gunslinger (Nov 11, 2014)

7 hours, 15 minutes into the smoke and the IT is 187.7


----------



## 22gunslinger (Nov 11, 2014)

8 hours into the smoke. IT @ 190.7.

I really want to open it and take a peek! Lol


----------



## matt r (Nov 11, 2014)

Man, Im following this like a soap opera! Hows it gonna turn out?

It looks awesome so far, and the pics are great.

Sending much respect to you for hitting the brisket first time out...your a bold one!

cant wait for the money shot on this...


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 11, 2014)

No don't peek.


----------



## 22gunslinger (Nov 11, 2014)

9 hours now into the smoke. IT @ 193.5. 

This is finishing much faster than I expected. 

I have resisted the urge to peek but it smells amazing!!


----------



## 22gunslinger (Nov 11, 2014)

The brisket has been smoking now for 10 hours. IT @ 198.4.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 11, 2014)

Cook to probe tender not by temp.


----------



## 22gunslinger (Nov 11, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Cook to probe tender not by temp.



Yea. I was gonna start checking at 200 degrees.


----------



## 22gunslinger (Nov 11, 2014)

It was probe tender right at 200. I pulled it out, double wrapped in foil and tossed it into a cooler full of towels. 













image.jpg



__ 22gunslinger
__ Nov 11, 2014


----------



## smokeymoake (Nov 11, 2014)

Sure is looking good!


----------



## mike w (Nov 11, 2014)

Just let it ride, you are almost there :)


----------



## concordeer (Nov 11, 2014)

That thing will give you cold chills on the first bite.


----------



## 22gunslinger (Nov 11, 2014)

hehe, It has been sitting in the cooler now for about 2.5 hours, dinner is not for another 4 hours or so. The temp is 166. Is it okay just to leave it in there resting? 

I honestly have no idea if that is what a brisket is supposed to look like, so I hope mine looks similar to some of yours. 

So I decided to make some cream cheese stuffed jalapeno, with a little smoky in there. My family loves when I make these but this is the first time I have smoked any. 













image.jpg



__ 22gunslinger
__ Nov 11, 2014


















image.jpg



__ 22gunslinger
__ Nov 11, 2014


















image.jpg



__ 22gunslinger
__ Nov 11, 2014


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 11, 2014)

This is GREAT!  22GS, you're gonna think brisket is the easiest piece of meat to cook in your smoker.  Homework and patience pays off.  Plus ABTs! (locally what jalapeno poppers are called! aka Atomic Buffalo Turds).

It's gonna be a great Veteran's Day 22GS!


----------



## pooch897 (Nov 11, 2014)

Those pepper are gonna be in my smoker this weekend.  Great idea.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 11, 2014)

, oh no, leave the lid shut 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  You're doing great so far...


----------



## b-one (Nov 11, 2014)

Looks great! I did a brisket for the first time this weekend having burnt ends tonight!!!


----------



## 22gunslinger (Nov 11, 2014)

And these are done!! 













image.jpg



__ 22gunslinger
__ Nov 11, 2014


----------



## worktogthr (Nov 11, 2014)

Looks great!  Can't wait to see the sliced pics!


----------



## 22gunslinger (Nov 11, 2014)

Oh....em... Gee... Soooo good and smokey. Still surprisingly juicy.  Love it. 

Money shots. 













image.jpg



__ 22gunslinger
__ Nov 11, 2014


















image.jpg



__ 22gunslinger
__ Nov 11, 2014


















image.jpg



__ 22gunslinger
__ Nov 11, 2014


















image.jpg



__ 22gunslinger
__ Nov 11, 2014


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 11, 2014)

Yup.    Looks good.   Great job on your first smoke.


----------



## b-one (Nov 11, 2014)

Looks great!!


----------



## smokering90 (Nov 11, 2014)

Looks awesome, very very impressive for your first smole


----------



## smokering90 (Nov 11, 2014)

Smoke*


----------



## smokeymoake (Nov 11, 2014)

Looks great! Nice job 22!


----------



## 22gunslinger (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks all for your advice and encouragement. The family loved it and I look forward to my next smoke. Even these guys approved... But they aren't that picky.  













image.jpg



__ 22gunslinger
__ Nov 11, 2014


----------



## worktogthr (Nov 12, 2014)

That looks amazing!  Great smoke!


----------



## bruno994 (Nov 12, 2014)

Good looking finished product!  Thanks for sharing your smoke with us.


----------



## heubrewer (Nov 19, 2014)

Very well done especially for your first smoke.  I really enjoy using the MES and find that for my taste, it really puts out nice smoke at ~235F and higher. 

I had the same probem with my AMPS in that it kept going out.  There is a lot of Humidity in the MES, which is great for smoking.  

Again congrats on the first smoke.


----------

